# Inno Setup und Access 2003 Runtimes



## DieSpeedy (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier mit meiner Frage richtig bin...

Such etwas verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit mit Inno Setup außer meinem Programm auch gleich die Access 2003 Runtimes installieren zu können. Hat jmd. vielleicht eine gute Referenz oder anderweitiige Ideen?

Habe leider nur einmal etwas für Acc 97 gefunden und damit konnte ich wirklich nicht viel anfangen.  

Danke schonmal vorab,...

DieSpeedy


----------

